# Bergwerk Schriftzug!!! Brauch ich dringendst...



## Bubilein79 (31. Mai 2004)

Hallo Bergwerker,

da ich einen kleinen, dezenten Aufkleber an meinem Auto plazieren möchte, benötige ich den Bergwerk-Schriftzug in guter Qualität. Der Schriftzug sollte etwa so aussehen: (Vielleicht hat jemand einen Schriftzug in guter Qualität gespweicher und könnte mir diesen zusenden)


----------



## carloz (1. Juni 2004)

hi bubi,

ich hatte mal einen entworfen.
ich schau mal auf der Arbeit nach. Hab sonen weiß/blau Verlauf gem8.
Wenn ich die Woche dazu komme stell ich ihn mal ein und du kannst ja mal schaun, ob er dir gefällt.

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## günther69 (1. Juni 2004)

Hallo !
So ein Aufkleber/Logo wäre nich verkehrt.
Würde mich auch gerne interessieren.
mfg günther


----------



## carloz (1. Juni 2004)

@günther:

Also ich werde das Bild online stellen, aber zum Aufkleber wird das nicht reichen, da ich das dann persönlich weitergeb. Denn a) issas n haufn Arbeit und b) weiß ich ned, ob ich da kein Ärger krieg. Es ist wohl kein Thema, wenn ich mir und einem andern ein BW Logo mach, aber das is ja ned BW konform, sondern von mir gem8 und wenn da die Aufkleber nachher die Runde machen...wie gesagt, ich weiss ned, ob das der Fa. recht isch.
Wenn ja, dann isch kei Prob. I weiss ja nich ma , ob der gefällt, aber ich hab den glaub ich schoma innem thread hier geposted, soviel ich weiß...

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## günther69 (1. Juni 2004)

@ carloz

Ja da hast du eigentlich recht ! Wegn mir brauchst du keinen so großen Aufwand betreibn, ich werde mal bei meinem Händler nachfragen, ob der mir einen besorgen kann. Denke auch, daß das nicht im Sinne von BW ist.

mfg günther


----------



## Netzwerker (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo @ all

also ich habe den Aufkleber bekommen, als ich mal bei Bergwerk war und nachgefragt habe. Da hieß es aber, das sie die nicht mehr lange haben.

Ich mußte leider meine Scheibe auswechseln lassen und bin nun auch nicht mehr im Besitz eines solchen Aufklebers.

Aber wie schon öfters hier im Forum erwähnt und damit an Bergwerk gerichtet:

Verkauft doch diese Aufkleber zu einem fairen Preis!!! Die sehen gut aus, passen fast auf jede Farbe und werden nicht die Hölle kosten.

Grüße


----------



## Rocklandbiker (2. Juni 2004)

Hallo @ all und alle BERGWERKLER

also, alles was man braucht ist ein Schneidplotter.
Wenn Ihr von Bergwerk einverstanden seit kann ich gerne gegen einen Unkostenbeitrag von fairen 3,00 Eur/Stück einige für die Fangemeinde im Forum Produzieren lassen.
Lasst es mich wissen.
Schön wäre auch am linken und rechten Rand vom Schriftzug das Bergwerk Logo zu platzieren. Was meint Ihr.
Alles was ich brauche ist ein original Schriftzug zum Einscannen (möglichst in schwarz)

Bis dann...


----------



## Variabel (2. Juni 2004)

währ cool wenn du das machen könntest, ich würde sofort einen kaufen


----------



## Lumix (3. Juni 2004)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo @ all und alle BERGWERKLER
> 
> also, alles was man braucht ist ein Schneidplotter.
> Wenn Ihr von Bergwerk einverstanden seit kann ich gerne gegen einen Unkostenbeitrag von fairen 3,00 Eur/Stück einige für die Fangemeinde im Forum Produzieren lassen.
> ...



.......ich würde auch einen nehmen!!!!!!


----------



## chris84 (3. Juni 2004)

Ich würd auch einen nehmen! Am besten mit dem Logo rechts und links. 

so ein paar Logos einzeln wären auch nicht schlecht, damit könnte man so manches Verziehren...

MFG
Chris


----------



## Rocklandbiker (4. Juni 2004)

Hi @ all,

BERGWERK-Aufkleber

werde mich nächste Woche verstärkt um die Sache kümmern. Einen Schneidplotter in meiner Kundenumgebung habe ich gefunden.
Melde mich wieder !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (4. Juni 2004)

Servus all,

ich hatte einen gem8 und auch im Netz stehn. Muss ma sehn. Wenn ned, dann mach ich den neu.
Der hatte aber nen Verlauf von weiß nach diesem electric blue !

@rock: Wenn das ginge, würde ich dir das mailen. Als EPS oder als CDR, wie hättens s denn gern ? 


Da sindse: 













greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Lumix (4. Juni 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> Servus all,
> 
> ich hatte einen gem8 und auch im Netz stehn. Muss ma sehn. Wenn ned, dann mach ich den neu.
> Der hatte aber nen Verlauf von weiß nach diesem electric blue !
> ...



Hallo,
ich finde den unteren Klasse; mit dem BW-Logo links daneben wäre er perfekt.

Evt. gibt Toni noch die erfoderliche Freigabe seitens Berwerk!! Oder sendet uns orginal BW-Aufkleber zu!!!!


Peter


----------



## carloz (4. Juni 2004)

@peter:

Da in dem thread steht alles von wegen Duldung seitens BW:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=77101

meinste so in der Art ?






oder so:






x-tra für chris  :






greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (4. Juni 2004)

das sieht doch schonmal sehr gut aus   
Das Blau is allerdings net so mein Ding... Meine Aktuelle Rahmenfarbe (braun-beige) oder Schwarz-Weiß wäre mir lieber.
So ein paar Bergwerk-Logos könnt ich auch einzeln gebrauchen, entweder mit nem B untendrin oder mit klein Bergwerk unten drunter. 
Auf meinem Rahmen ist das Logo invertiert, sähe glaub ich auch ganz gut aus...

@Rocklandbiker: Darf jeder seine aufkleber selbst designen?     Das wär echt klasse! 

Wenn das soweit klar geht könnt ich auch ma wieder bei Anthony anrufen, falls er sich hier nicht meldet, und fragen ob das rechtlich klar geht. 

Eigentlich könnte Bergwerk ja jemanden anheuern, der Aufkleber druckt, wenn der Preis net so heftig ist gäbs da sicherlich so viele Abnehmer wie es Bergwerk-Fahrer gibt...

MFG
chris


----------



## Lumix (4. Juni 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> x-tra für chris  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...und für Peter!!!

Der ist echt Klasse (siehe Bilder in meinem Profil).

Gruß


----------



## muzipok (4. Juni 2004)

HI,

bei den Aufklebern schließ ich mich auch gerne an.
Ich favorisiere aber auch ein wenig Schwarz-weiße Schriftzüge. Sind halt die klassischen Bergwerk Farben.
Blau weiß ist aber auch nett. Nur nicht so klassisch.

bye
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (4. Juni 2004)

Ich werf auch mal noch was ins Rennen, bei dem Wetter im Moment draußen hatte ich nix besseres zu tun als mal ein bisserl zu Zeichnen...

MFG
Chris


----------



## der alte ron (4. Juni 2004)

chris , kannst du bitte wenn dir immer noch langweilig sein sollte das dritte logo noch größer und in besserer qualität hier reinstellen ?
THX , Nikolay


----------



## chris84 (4. Juni 2004)

klar doch, mach ich direkt  

groß genug? es geht auch noch größer, ich hab das ganze als DXF-Zeichnung...

MFG
Chris


----------



## der alte ron (5. Juni 2004)

Danke !


----------



## carloz (6. Juni 2004)

@chris:

Da hat sich ja noch einer angestrengt ;-)
Du benutzt AutoCAD ? 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (6. Juni 2004)

Bubilein79 hat eines meiner Zeichnungen auch gleich schon als Avantar entwendet   


> Du benutzt AutoCAD ?


ne, soweit bin ich noch net. Im Moment arbeite ich mit DIG-CAD 4.0. Das haben wir in der Schule auch, ist saugut und schnell erlernbar...

@Rocklandbiker: wie siehts aus, wird das was mit Aufkleber drucken?

MFG
Chris


----------



## Bubilein79 (6. Juni 2004)

Hi Chris,

hast Du den Schriftzug noch größer?? Dann könnte ich das mit den Aufklebern drucken in die Hand nehmen. Kannst mir auch an meine Emailadresse [email protected] senden, wg. Dateigröße.

Ich könnte bei einem Spezl die Aufkleber ausschneiden lassen, denn dieser hat eine Werbeagentur... Könnte mich ja mal über den Preis schlau machen...

Grüßle

Flo


----------



## chris84 (6. Juni 2004)

Mach dich mal über den Preis schlau. 

Wie groß bräuchtest du die Zeichnung? und in welchem Format? ich kann sie prinzipiell so groß machen wie du willst...

MFG
Chris


----------



## Rocklandbiker (6. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

also wer  kümmert sich jetzt um die Aufkleber ?
Wenn bubilein ne Werbeargentur kennt ja umso besser.
Wichtig ist, das die Teile nicht im Druck (Siebdruck), sondern mit Folie auf einem Schneidplotter produziert werden.
Kriterien sind hier Wetterbeständigkeit der Folie und der Farben.
An Farben ist grundsätzlich einiges zu machen. Selbst Chromfolie kann damit geschnitten werden. Wird u.a. von NICOLAI auch verwendet und sieht echt gut aus.
Also wenn bubilein das machen kann, würde ich mich ja mal um ein Wochenend Biketrip mit den BERGWERKLERN hier im Forum beschäftigen.
Denke so an eine Tagestour mit schönem Grillabschluss oder auch eine zwei Tagestour mit 1 Übernachtung irgendwo in ner Hütte. Hatte das mal mit den Jungs (40-55 Jahre) von Cratoni (Bikehelme) gemacht. Alle waren begeistert. 1 Titan-Rahmen ging leider zu Bruch.
Als Tourgebiet würde ich Euch gerne die heimischen Trails im Pfälzer Wald anbieten. Was meint Ihr ? wär doch bestimmt auch mal was starkes.
Gruß
R.K.


----------



## chris84 (6. Juni 2004)

> würde ich mich ja mal um ein Wochenend Biketrip mit den BERGWERKLERN hier im Forum beschäftigen


Das wär mal echt was geniales!     

Pfälzer Wald käme mir sehr entgegen, da es von hier nicht so weit weg ist...

MFG
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muzipok (6. Juni 2004)

Hört sich nicht schlecht an. Und abends beim grillen gibt es als Gastgeschenke dann die Aufkleber??


----------



## chris84 (6. Juni 2004)

ich hab mal grad was gefunden, beim stöbern im Forum: 
http://www.ihr-schild.de/html/__willkommen.html
da haben wir einen Anhaltspunkt preislich etc...

Falls es hier nicht klappen sollte, können wir notfalls die Aufkleber dort bestellen...

MFG
Chris


----------



## Bubilein79 (6. Juni 2004)

@ Chris:

Also, besten Dank erstmal für das Logo, konnt ich gut gebrauchen und hat noch keiner - hehe...

Werde morgen mal bei der Werbeagentur vorbeischauen. Natürlich wird die Folie mit einem Schneidplotter ausgeschnitten... Ist natürlich wetter- und UV- beständig.

Tja, sollte der Schriftzug so ca. 20 - 25 cm breit sein oder?? Wieviele Stück brauchen wir denn??? So ca. 20?? Nicht, dass ich mir dann selber 20 Aufkleber auf´s Auto pappen muss   

Da mit der Biketour wird mir wohl zu weit sein... Aber bei uns im Chiemgau gäbs schon schöne Touren, Kampenwand, Schnappen, Dalsenalm, Frasdorfer Hütte, Priener Hütte usw.

Ab ins Bett

Flo


----------



## chris84 (7. Juni 2004)

Ich denk 20 könnte wir loswerden...
Ich brauch auf jeden Fall nen großen für aufs Auto (das ich nochnet hab   ) 
und nen kleinen (z.B. den aus deinem Avantar) für aufm Motorroller. Ein paar kleine Logos für hier und da wäre auch net schlecht. 
Wie siehts Preislich aus? 20-30cm für den Schriftzug wäre ok. 

Bis in den Chiemgau wär wohl für mich ein bisserl weit   

MFG
Chris


----------



## Bubilein79 (7. Juni 2004)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denk 20 könnte wir loswerden...
> Ich brauch auf jeden Fall nen großen für aufs Auto (das ich nochnet hab   )
> und nen kleinen (z.B. den aus deinem Avantar) für aufm Motorroller. Ein paar kleine Logos für hier und da wäre auch net schlecht.
> Wie siehts Preislich aus? 20-30cm für den Schriftzug wäre ok.
> ...




Hi Chris,

also hab mich heute schlau gemacht. Ein Schriftzug mit ca. 20 - 25 cm Breite kommt auf etwa 4,- EUR, ein großer für´s Auto kostet ca. 18,- EUR, so kleine Logos kosten ca. 2,- EUR. Die Frage ist nur, wie ich das bestelle. Als Farbe würde ich silber, bzw. schwarz wählen. Silber sieht sehr edel aus, ein schwarzer Aufkleber für helle Hintergründe.

Hab auch schon mit Anthony von Bergwerk telefoniert, er muss sich zwar noch schlau machen, jedoch ist er zuversichtlich, was die Rechtslage mit den Stickern auf sich hat. Hab ihm ja gesagt, ist eben nur für uns als Eigenbedarf...

Viele Grüße

Flo

PS: Wo bleiben die Logos, Schriftzüge in guter Qualität *g*


----------



## chris84 (7. Juni 2004)

Das hört sich doch schonmal gut an!
Wie groß soll denn der fürs Auto werden? Wenn 20-25cm 4 kosten, käme man bei 18 auf stattliche 1m (ungefähr)

Bestellen würde ich dir empfehlen, nachdem sämtlich User hier, die einen haben wollen dir den verbindliche Bestellung per Email geschickt haben!

silber und schwarz halte ich als Farbe auch für gut geeignet. Eventuell noch dieses Bergwerk-braun, aber das passt dann auch wieder nicht überall hin...

Dass du mit Anthony telefoniert hast ist schonmal sehr gut. Ich denke da wird es keine Probleme geben. lass dir das dann am besten kurz schriftlich (per Email) geben.

Die Logos, Schriftzüge etc sind schon so gut wie unterwegs, ich hatte heute etwas stress... 
Ich mach sie einfach mal richtig groß, du kannst sie dir ja dann so groß machen wie du sie brauchst. 

MFG
Chris


----------



## carloz (8. Juni 2004)

Moin Forum,

es tut sich was  Sehr schön. Ich hätte wie gesagt lieber den farbigen. Ich hör mich ma um, was bei uns im Saarland so zu machen ist. Schliesslich hatten wir uns schon t-shirts für Pfingsten machen lassn vonner supergenialen Druggerei ! Echt begeistert warn wir. Ich frag da mal nach einfach was des da so kostet. Wer dann Bedarf annem farbigen hat (also mit Verlauf) der kann sich ja kurz melden, selbstverständklich nur, wenn Anthony zustimmen sollte. Ansonsten lassn wir das und warten eben...

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (8. Juni 2004)

Dafür das Anthony zustimmt werden wir schon sorgen.   
Schließlich handelt es sich hier um Werbung...

Ja, guck mal nach was das hier bei uns kostet. Am Ende nehmen wir einfach den günstigsten Preis. 

Und wie ich sehe: Wir brauchen einige verschiedene Aufkleber, weil jeder nen anderen Geschmack hat. Staffelpreise wären interessant zu wissen...

By the way: habt ihr am Donnerstag Bike-technisch schon was vor @carloz? Ich nämlich noch net, und ich könnt ne extensive Runde gebrauchen, nachdem ich mir gestern mit 60km und einem gezielten Wiegetritttraining nen Muskelkater geholt habe...

MFG
Chris


----------



## Rocklandbiker (9. Juni 2004)

@ bubilein,@all

Also brauche ich mich dann diesbzgl. um nichts mehr zu kümmern !!!!
Eine Möglichkeit an ein guten Schriftzug zu kommen ist z.B. das Einscannen des Frontcovers vom diesjährigen Bergwerk-Katalog (Cover-silber, Schrift-sw).
Der Originalschriftzug ist 220mm x 015 mm groß. Das sollte etwa mit dem angegebenen Preis hinhauen. Hätte bei meiner Argentur etwa den gleichen Preis bezahlt.
Gruß an alle........;


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (9. Juni 2004)

@chris, @carloz

Würde mich eventuell an einer morgigen Tour anschließen !
Wann solls losgehen, und wo ?


----------



## chris84 (9. Juni 2004)

Mir Prinzipiell egal... In Frage kämen: Richtung Wallerfangen, Limberg, rauf nach Felsberg, oder: Hoxberg, Litermont & co, oder: zwischen Riegelsberg, SB und Netzbachtal, oder, oder, oder... 
Start ist mir prinzipiell egal, solange er nicht weiter als 15km von Heusweiler weg liegt... ich muss nämlich mit dem Fahrrad "anreisen"

@Rocklandbiker: Das ist aber ein gutes Stück zu fahren vom Pälzer Wald bis hier oder?

MFG
Chris


----------



## Faunusbiker (9. Juni 2004)

Ich habe mir auch mal etwas überlegt!!!

Damit hätten wir ein neues LOGO, einen neuen Ort und das Knacken der Sattelstütze in der Distanzhülse ist nicht mehr zu hören


----------



## Martinbaby (9. Juni 2004)

Herkömmliche BW Aufkleber habe ich zufällig hier gefunden:

ebay 

Nein, es ist nicht meine eigene Auktion


----------



## carloz (9. Juni 2004)

naja das sind die merury Aufbebberlis vom bike halt...ned soo groß...

@chris & rock: Wir wollen moin mit Anfänger, mit mir und mit Semiprofi bei uns in den Gefilden fahrn. Nach 40 km gestern mach ich mir moin ma garkein stress 
Also d.h. Werbeln, Differten und Überherrn. So in der Kante.

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (9. Juni 2004)

@Faunusbiker: Du bist net zufällig Vertreter der Firma, die diese Teile herstellt?    

Die Aufkleber aus der Auktion müsste es von Bergwerk ja prinzipiell geben, schließlich bappen die die ja auch auf die Rahmen...
Der Schriftzug an sich wäre von der Größe ja net übel...
Da wär aber noch ein Problem, wie sich die Aufkleber verhalten, wenn sie nicht unter der Klaren Pulverbeschichtung sind...

Wir versuchen also weiterhin eigene Aufkleber zu machen  

@carloz: haste schon wegen dem Preis nachgefragt?
Anfänger, du undn Semiprofi, is ja ne krasse konstellation   
Wo (und wann) wollt ihr denn Starten? (bzw. was ist die am wenigsten von mir entfernte stelle, an der ich zu euch stoßen könnte?) Bis ich dort bin, hab ich ja schon einen großteil meiner Energie verschossen, hoffentlich bin ich dann net zu langsam für euch *g*
Ich hab nämlich keine Lust, alleine zu fahren... und verausgaben möchte ich mich auch net, das hatte ich in letzter Zeit schon ein paar mal...

Sonntag ist übrigends in Riegelberg CTF... biste dabei, Carloz?

MFG
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carloz (9. Juni 2004)

@chris: Preis: weiss i noch ned, die wollten sich melden.

wegen der Tour: Also von dir is alles gleich weit weg 
Hostenbach is wohl am nächsten zu dir. Ludweiler is ja auch n stüggerl weg.

Sonntag weiss i noch ned, muss ma wieder fit werden, gestern war ich voll träge *schäm*

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (10. Juni 2004)

Ich glaub bis nach Hostenbach zu fahren is mir für morgen früh a bisserl weit... Am Ende komm ich net mehr heim   
Ich war heut noch bis spät in den Abend im Ernteeinsatz bei Bekannten eingesetzt, von daher wirds Morgen eh ne gemütliche Tour. Ich werd wohl mal wieder Richtung Netzbachtal fahren, da war ich schon lange net mehr. 
wenn sich jemand Streckenkundiges anschließen möchte, ich schaue morgen früh nochmal rein. So gegen 9Uhr werd ich bei mir hier wegfahren...

MFG
Chris (der gerate mal feststellt, dass wir uns hier ziemlich weit vom eigentlichen Thema entfernt haben   )


----------



## Fettkloß (10. Juni 2004)

wenn ihr das bergwerkler treffen macht und eure autos auf nem waldparkplatz macht sagt mir bitte bescheid wo das ist . ich könnte mir dann den mir genehmen aufkleber in ruhe aussuchen und von dem auto runterpopeln   
(bitte bestellt einer einen grünen !!!)


----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. Juni 2004)

@chris84

CTF-Fahrt Riegelberg

Hast Du hier Infos bzgl. Startzeit usw. ??
Du meinst sicherlich Riegelsberg oder ?

@ all

Bin Heute in der Druckerei und werde mir mal einen BERGWERK-Schriftzug fertigen lassen. Zunächst in Silber. Stelle dann ein Bild hier rein.


----------



## carloz (11. Juni 2004)

@rock: guggstu und rufstu: 13. Juni: CTF 35 + 72 km (RSF Phoenix Riegelsberg) Start Lindenschule Riegelsberg. Info: 06806-490292
 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (11. Juni 2004)

gugge mol hier vorbei: http://www.rsf-phoenix.de/rtf2004.html

klar, ich meinte natürlich Riegelsberg...

Ich werde wahrscheinlich so um 9 Uhr rum starten... Je nach Verfassung werd ich mich auf die 66km-Strecke begeben...

Ich bin mal gespannt wie der Aufkleber aussieht...
Am Ende ists vielleicht noch günstiger, wenn jeder seine Aufkleber vor Ort selbst machen lässt, dann sparen wir Porto... Interessant wäre das andere ja nur bei Staffelpreisen...

MFG
Chris


----------



## carloz (11. Juni 2004)

@chris:

So, hab die *.psd files wieder ausfindig gem8  Voll der Streß mit den Kanten bearbeiten, dass dat manierlich ausschaut  War ja schliesslich nen scan vom Prospekt.
Also die Druggerei meinte, ich solle denen dir Rohdatei fertig machen und sie sagen mir dann einen Preis. Wie groß hassu ged8 ?

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## chris84 (11. Juni 2004)

tja, für den Schriftzug hab ich im Moment ja noch keine wirkliche Verwendung, daher kann ich dir auch keine Größe sagen. Was ich brauchen könnte wäre das Logo mit der Schrift drunter, wie von mir entworfen, und evtl. ein paar Logos einzeln. Wie groß die werden sollen, muss ich mal schauen. 
In welchem Dateiformat kann die Druggerei den kram denn gebrauchen? Ich hab die ja komplett selbst gezeichnet, Einscannen und bearbeiten war mir irgendwie zu viel Arbeit...
Ich meld mich heut abend wieder, jetzt muss ich nämlich an die Arbeit, wir sind am Bäume fällen...

MFG
Chris


----------



## chris84 (11. Juni 2004)

so, da bin ich wieder: 

Ich könnte folgendes gebrauchen: 

das Logo einzeln 3 mal weiß und 2 mal schwarz, Größe: 5cm breit

das Logo mit Schrift 1 mal weiß und 1 mal schwarz, 8cm breit 

Preis dafür wäre mal ganz interessant...  

MFG
Chris


----------



## Bubilein79 (11. Juni 2004)

Guten Abend allerseits,

also - sollte ich die Organisation mit den Aufklebern übernehmen, so kann ich nicht jeden Wunsch erfüllen. Einer will ein grünes Logo, ein anderer ein oranges, einmal 20cm breit, einmal 25cm. Das geht einfach nicht. Ich würde sagen, ein Schriftzug, in silber und schwarz, dann noch das Logo in Silber und schwarz - fertig. Nix für ungut, aber ich habe auch noch andere Sachen zu Tun...


Viele Grüße @all

Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (12. Juni 2004)

Das ist schon klar   

Die Angaben oben waren auch eigentlich für Carloz gedacht, der sich ja auch mal umhören wollte wegen Preis und so, hier bei uns in der Umgebung. 

Um die Individuellen Aufkleber muss sich halt jeder selber kümmern. 

Ich warte mal noch ab, was Carloz rausbekommt, wäre für mich besser, da er ja fast direkt in meiner Nähe wohnt (keine Portokosten etc...)

Bekommst du eigentlich Mengenrabatt/Staffelpreise in der Druckerei, in der du die Teile machen lassen willst?

MFG
Chris


----------



## Fettkloß (12. Juni 2004)

OOOOCH MENNNOO

ich will aber keinen silbernen und auch keinen schwarzen - ich will GRÜÜNNN


----------



## Bubilein79 (12. Juni 2004)

Fettkloß schrieb:
			
		

> OOOOCH MENNNOO
> 
> ich will aber keinen silbernen und auch keinen schwarzen - ich will GRÜÜNNN




Hi Fettkloß,

ich lass Dir am besten eine Schablone erstellen, dann kannst Du je nach Stimmung die gewünschte Farbe auf Dein Auto sprühen   

@Chris:
Mengenrabatt wird sicherlich drin sein, denk ich mal. Die Portokosten werden 2,- EUR nicht übersteigen, kann man die Aufkleber ja im normalen A4 Briefumschlag versenden...


Viele Grüße,

Flo


----------



## Rocklandbiker (12. Juni 2004)

@ all

Keine Aufregung!   In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft !!!  

War gestern in einer Druckerei und bekomme im Laufe der nächsten Woche 1 Probeexemplar in Silber (250x15) und an beiden Seiten ein LOGO. (Punkt)
Diese Version kann man dann in verschiedenen Farben machen lassen. Von Silber/Gold/sw/rot/grün/gelb/lila/usw. usw. 
Mein Vorschlag. Warten wirs ab sehen uns das Teil an und wer will kann dann bei mir über ein *.xls Formular bestellen. O.K.????


----------



## günther69 (14. Juni 2004)

Servus miteinander,
so langsam scheint das doch noch was zu werden mit den Aufklebern.
Ich werde auch ein paar nehmen (Größe und Farbe ist mir ziemlich egal, schwarz oder silber ist doch i.O)  
Leider kann ich die Aufkleber nicht live mitansehen, wohne zu weit weg, aber ihr werdet das schon cool machen.  

Ich werd' öfters mal ins Forum reinschauen. 
 Günther


----------



## Lumix (15. Juni 2004)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> @ all
> 
> Keine Aufregung!   In der Ruhe liegt die Kraft !!!
> 
> ...




Servus, 

ich bin dabei, wie versprochen!!!

Vielen Dank für deine Mühe...

Peter


----------



## Rocklandbiker (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen.

habe eben eine Mail bzgl. der Fertigstellung unserer Testandrucke bekommen.
Komme event. morgen dazu sie abzuholen.
Stelle dann das Muster in´s Forum.

Gruß aus dem sonnigen Südwesten der Republik


----------



## carloz (17. Juni 2004)

@Rock: Super ! Dann sind wir ma gespannt 

Ich fahre parallel dazu den Versuch mit einem Thermotransferdrucker eine Klebefolie zu bedrucken.
Folie hab ich jedoch ned unbedingt DIN A4 sondern für industrielle Zwecke riiiesengroooß  
Naja warte noch auf Antwort , ob es das auch etwas günstiger geht 

Melde mich dann und kann dann selber drucken *freu*

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo an alle

---Schriftzug fertig !!!! in FArbe blau,---stelle Ihn heute Abend ins Forum !!!---
Gruß
Rocklandbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dido66 (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo Leute,     

bei der Aktion bin ich auch dabei     


Happy trails


----------



## Fettkloß (18. Juni 2004)

das is ja spannender als sonstwas - ich bin so verdammt aufgeregt - wenn gibts denn endlich was in grüüünn ???


----------



## Rocklandbiker (20. Juni 2004)

Hallo und guten Morgen @ all,

so hier issser nun der erste in BLAU als Prototyp gefertigte BERGWERK-Aufkleber.
Es können fast alle Farbwünsche (grün, blau, gelb, rot, schwarz, silber, gold, usw.) berücksichtigt werden. Der Preis für die Größe 250mmx15mm (nur Schriftzug), plus LOGOS an den Seiten beträgt mit Versand  5,00. Ich denke der Preis geht in der Auflagenhöhe OK. Der Aufkleber kommt zur besseren Montage mit Trägerfolie.
Da ich nächste Woche beruflich in Holland bin, sollten wir diese Zeit nutzen und die "Bestellungen" sammeln.
Deshalb bitte ich Euch bis Freitag die gewünschte Menge und Farbwunsch per mail an folgende Adresse zu geben: [email protected]
Ich denke so gehts am einfachsten.
Bis dann...........


----------



## Fettkloß (20. Juni 2004)

mensch Rocklandbiker - du hast dir ja echt mühe gemacht - find ich echt gut !

wie soll man denn bezahlen ? vorkasse oder ? ich würde schon welche bestellen


----------



## Dido66 (20. Juni 2004)

Ja, nicht schlecht     
ich nehme auch einen oder zwei oder...     

Wie ist der Preis des Aufklebers ohne Versand ????
wenn man mehrere in unterschiedlicher Farbe bestellen möchte.

Interesiert eventuell auch andere.

Happy trails.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (20. Juni 2004)

Hi @ all

also nochmal zum Verständnis.

1 Aufkleber kostet  5,00 inkl. Versand.
Bei mehreren Aufklebern (auch unterschiedlichster Farbe) kommt das Stück auf  4,00 plus 1,50 Versand.

Preis ohne Versand (Abholung?) beträgt pro Stück  3,70. O.K.??

PS: Bzgl. der Bezahlung werde ich nach dem Sammeln der Bestellungen (Mo, 28.06) einen mail-Verteiler mit meinen Bánkdaten machen, so muss ich nicht jeden einzeln anschreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bubilein79 (20. Juni 2004)

Ja, das ist ja toll!!

Werde selbstverständlich auch mitbestellen - echt supi. Anthony hat sich ja immer noch ned gemeldet - aber wen kratzt´s??

Bestellen, bestellen, bestellen!!

Viele Grüße

Flo


----------



## carloz (21. Juni 2004)

@rock:

richtig schick   RESPEKT !

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## birg (23. Juni 2004)

@Rocklandbiker: Gute Arbeit, bestelle 5 (2Kinderräder), Mail folgt!  
Mfg
Bk


----------



## chris84 (23. Juni 2004)

ich denk ich werd auch mal ein oder zwei bestellen (mail folgt noch)

@carloz: ich fahre vielleicht morgen nach Saarbrücken und schaue mal ob ich so Folie bekomme zum Bedrucken. Spezialanfertigungen wie z.B. Logos oder so können wir uns dann in kleinserie selbst machen... Ich melde mich dann bei dir...

MFG
Chris


----------



## carloz (23. Juni 2004)

@chris: okké

Hab wie gesagt ne Firma gefunden, aber die wolln da > 70 Euro für sone Rolle  

Sach ma an, was du rausgefunden hast dann 

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Rocklandbiker (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
bin von der Geschäftreise zurück !!
Werde bis Sonntag Abend 18:00 Uhr die Bestellungen sammeln und Montag die Daten an die Druckerei geben.
Habe zur Zeit ca. 30 Bestellungen die sich in die Farben Blau, Schwarz, silber, Grün und weiß sowie orange unterteilen.
Also wer noch zuschlagen will bitte bis spätestens Sonntag per mail die Daten zu mir.

Gruß und schönes Wochenende..............

[email protected]


----------

